# iSight Camera [MacBook Pro] stopped functioning



## BioCore (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was using my macbook pro, after three days or not using at all (nor did anyone else) - and I happened to open up photo booth by chance when I noticed a funny picture. instead of the camera turning on, there was a black screen with a camera sliced in half on top.

At once I was alarmed and did a search and found that other people have had the same troubles and claimed that it either broke. Apple's website claims that the SMC (believe that was the acronym) might be the trouble and that I had to do some sort of restart of the SMC. I tried and after starting up the macbook pro again, the camera still doesn't work.

I am currently scared now that it might actually have fried it self because it doesn't work in photo booth, nor iMovie 08, and it doesn't even work on my guest account which means that it is either a universal software problem or an actual hardware failure.

Has anyone ever had troubles with this before, and if so how did you fix it?

I would like to add something I just discovered. Although I said the camera doesn't work in iMovie or Photo Booth, I just discovered weirdly that it works in iChat perfectly. What more interesting is that when I use it in iChat, and it is on with green light and then try to use Photo Booth it tells me to plug in an iSight Camera. Should I maybe try resetting the PMC again? I will try and get back to you all on this.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2008)

Try resetting the SMC again.  Here are the instructions for how to do it:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303319

The other thing you can try to do is zap the PRAM by holding down Command-Option-P-R altogether when you hear the startup chime.  Hold it down until it chimes about 3-4 times and then let go.


----------



## BioCore (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,

I tried resetting the SMC, and zapped the PRAM as well and it seems to have fixed it self now. Thanks again for the link and the key combination.


----------



## BioCore (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok it happened again. I am not sure why it happened again, although I will try to zap the PRAM after trying to SMC thing. I still have until September 7 for my one year warranty. Not sure if this really is a big issue, do you think I should go to Apple to have them check it out?


----------

